# My Jeep is gone



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I traded my Jeep a couple of weeks ago for a 93 Dakota 4wd with a 3 inch lift 3.9 "4speed" which we all know is a 3 speed with od and a lockup torque converter.
basically I traded a engine making metal with rust holes in the frame a bad front end and slipping trans for a truck that is less in taxes, insurance, and has cold enough ac, but I have already replaced the transfer case cover and found upon disassembly I should have ordered the cover that came wit the chain for $75 LOL 
Already replaced the IAC valve, which solved the idle vac issue, next is the O2 sensor, hopefully THAT fixes the bad gas smell out the tail pipe, after that I can replace the TVS cable so I don't turn the clutch packs into mashed potatoes and drive it away
Sound lie a lotta work?
Yea it is and I'll probably be blowing up the tech section I was a Chevy man not Dodge, but its less in EVERYTHING, taxes are less, and my insurance went from 188 for house full on the Ford and liability on the Jeep to 128, house Ford with full and liability on the Dakota

Oh and instead of 2 open diffs, this thing has both locked in  which means the driveway is no longer a issue


----------

